# Digital Photo Pro freezes in Mac OSX Yosemite! Please help!



## njw1224 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just updated my iMac (27-inch 3.5 GHz Intel Core i7) to OS 10.10 - Yosemite - because it was a free upgrade. Now DPP freezes every time I use the "Quick Check" feature and flag photos as rejected, one star, two stars, etc. The photos flag OK, but as soon as I exit Quick Check I get the spinning rainbow cursor and DPP is frozen. I then have to force quit it. This makes the program rather useless for me because I mainly use it for sorting through all of my photos and editing them down to the final selects using the Quick Check feature. So has anyone else experienced this, and maybe have a solution? I am using the latest Mac version of DPP available - 3.14.46. Please help!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

There are lots of users having issues, just back it out until the issues are fixed. Sometimes the issues hit upgraders while new installs are ok.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm on Mac and my DPP version is 4.1.1.0, but I do not use that program, I can't tell you if it's working properly or not.


----------



## tgara (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm using an iMac with Yosemite as well. I'm using DPP 4.1.1 and it does not exhibit any freezing with Quickcheck, flagging, rating, or any other DPP function.

Which camera are you using? Maybe you can update to DPP 4?


----------



## njw1224 (Nov 12, 2014)

tgara said:


> I'm using an iMac with Yosemite as well. I'm using DPP 4.1.1 and it does not exhibit any freezing with Quickcheck, flagging, rating, or any other DPP function.
> 
> Which camera are you using? Maybe you can update to DPP 4?



I am using a Canon 7D and shoot mainly in RAW. It turns out DPP 4 doesn't even show up on Canon's site as a software option for the 7D. But I was able to download it by telling the site I was using a different camera. The problem is that DPP 4 must not support RAW files from the 7D! When I view my RAW photos, I can't magnify them or do any corrections to them. When I try to view them in Quick Check mode to see which ones I want to delete, they just show up postage stamp size - too small to really see details. So I guess I have no good option from Canon to view my photos with OS X Yosemite, at least as of right now.


----------



## tgara (Nov 12, 2014)

njw1224 said:


> tgara said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using an iMac with Yosemite as well. I'm using DPP 4.1.1 and it does not exhibit any freezing with Quickcheck, flagging, rating, or any other DPP function.
> ...



No, DPP 4 currently doesn't work with the 7D. Canon is quite explicit about this, it only works with the current full frame cameras (5D3, 6D, 1Dx, etc.) and the 7DII. Canon may update DPP 4 to work with older models, but for now you're stuck with DPP 3.xxx.

Of course, you might consider asking the elves if Santa could bring you a 7DII.


----------

